# Ran Sleeper SE-R @ the track tonight..



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

First time to the track in sleeper se-r. Borrowed a friends slicks, but otherwise the car was in full street trim 12psi, pump gas, full interior etc...

Car ran 12.75 @ 106.62 I couldn't be happier with the car!

here are some pics for those who haven't seen the "sleeper"


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

awesome time dood. your car rules!


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice times! Great job!


----------

